
Internet shutdowns cost countries $2.4bn last year - envy2
https://www.brookings.edu/research/internet-shutdowns-cost-countries-2-4-billion-last-year/
======
basicplus2
"These are conservative estimates that consider only reductions in economic
activity"

I am always dubious of such claims... For example if i order a widget every
day and on Monday I cannot order a widget because the internet is down then I
order 2 on Tuesday instead, so there is no real loss in economic activity.

